# Best Margin Loan?



## Fab (29 September 2006)

Hi,

I am currently looking at getting some leverage by getting a margin loan. I am wondering where I could find the best margin loan ?
I have currently all my share at Commsec and I am thinking to get from there because it is convenient but this might not be the best option this is why I would some feedback and ideas on this.

Cheers


----------



## Ken (29 September 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

im going through BT just in the process of setting it up.  interest is 8.9 %


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

I'm with BT.
Their help desk and reporting is very good.


----------



## Fab (29 September 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

Sounds like 8.9% is a bit expensive to me . Is that fixed rate or variable ? I have not check the Commsec interest rate but I would expect it to be lower .
Did you have a look on www.infochoice.com.au
How come did you choose to go with them ?


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

Frankly without sounding petentious,the interest rate is of little consequence to me.
My longterm trading has thus far seen results of in some cases 100s of % and 8.9% fades against those returns.Dividends cover most of the interest anyway.
There are cheaper rates but have found BT to be excellent in the areas of reporting,which come 30th june will be important.
There are other platforms which will also allow US stocks if I remember rightly.


----------



## Fab (30 September 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

I am with Commsec what is the difference between BT and Commsec ?


----------



## BraceFace (1 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

I have a Macquarie Margin Lending account - interest rate (variable) is 8.9% also.
If you prepay and fix it, it's obviously cheaper.
I agree, Interest rate is not a major consideration, so long as it's in the ball park.

My only complaint with Macquarie is their end of financial year reporting is SLOW...............
It's now nearly October and I'm still waiting for my tax statements. Every year it gets later. It will be christmas before they send them out before too long.
S--ts me because all my other tax stuff is with the accountant and all I need are these freakin' reports form Macquarie to finish off my 05/06 financials.

Other than that, all good!!


----------



## Fab (1 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

How are interest charged. Is it monthly, quarterly ,yearly ?
Also can the margin loan be in 2 name ( my wife and mself ) ?
I am the main income earner and my wife is working part time on a low rate is but our share ownership is about 80% in my wife name and 20% in my name ? In that case would it be better to have this margin loan in my name, my wife name or both name ?
I am just after some genral opinion I understand all the info mentioned above might not be enough to give me a clear answer.

Cheers


----------



## BraceFace (1 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

Interest charged monthly usually.
If you're the prime earner in the family, keep the loan in your name so you can claim the interest as a tax deduction.


----------



## gigatrader (7 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

Depends on how much of your financial details you wish to disclose. For a loan with minimal paperwork you are better to look at a low doc option www.lowdoc.com.au


----------



## RodC (11 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

I've got both a BT margin loan and also a Comsec one.

There's really not much difference between them.

Rod.


----------



## rozella (11 October 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Frankly without sounding petentious,the interest rate is of little consequence to me.
> My longterm trading has thus far seen results of in some cases 100s of % and 8.9% fades against those returns.



Even with a shorter term, the speed of the link between broker & marginlender can be more benificial than a small difference in interest %

I use BT & LE


----------



## jet328 (19 November 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

Anyone had any experience with the ANZ diversified margin loan http://www.anz.com.au/aus/fin/investing/DiversifiedFact.asp 

Looks good to me, as you can borrow on a lot more stocks
It looks like the only restrictions are to keep at least 4 stocks and no more than 25% in any one (which seems like commonsense any way)


----------



## Junior (20 November 2006)

*Re: Best Margin Loan*

I'm with BT but make sure you consider St. George, their lending ratios are better and they offer all the same features as BT.  Don't know what the service and reporting is like though.


----------

